
Gboard: A Keyboard Just for Gmail Users - alexandros
http://mashable.com/2009/12/04/gboard/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Mashable+%28Mashable%29&utm_content=Google+Reader
======
cmelbye
This is really cool. I'm not even a huge Gmail user, but if I had one of these
I think I'd use it more often. Maybe something like the Optimus Maximus
keyboard (<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Optimus_Maximus_keyboard>) could be
made in this form factor to allow layouts to be made for keyboard shortcuts of
many different websites?

------
ax0n
That "faux-to" at the bottom is a HORRIBLE photoshop perspective hack. It's
obviously a 2D image that's been skewed and hacked to look 3D with the buttons
moved to look like they overlap. I call shenanigans.

